# Detailingworld[emoji769] Review – XVC Car Care Tire & Rubber Cleaner



## dchapman88

*Detailingworld Review - XVC Car Care Tire & Rubber Cleaner*

*Introduction*

Thanks to XVC for the Tire and rubber cleaner,
XVC are new to DW and are distributing the RRC line of products. They can be found at*https://www.xvccarcare.co.uk/*for more info

*The Product*

The bottle came with a slightly tweaked design to the one shown on the website and I really like the new style. Only subtle differences but nice clear and simple packaging. It came with a spray head which had a real feel of quality to it and it did work really well. A chemical smell to the product but as a dedicated cleaner I wasn't expecting anything fancy. I was expecting a gel like consistency but it was much thinner than that, but this did make it spray better from the spray head.


















XVC say about the Tire & Rubber Cleaner:
*"*Works quickly to penetrate the rubber and release road grime and previous tyre dressing and chemicals applied to the tyre leaving just clean fresh rubber. This fantastic rubber cleaner therefore makes it the perfect product for quickly deep cleaning rubber car mats. Our Tyre Cleaner is safe to use on all wheels and paints."*

*The Method*

The car in question was my Juke. 2 weeks of B road driving saw lots of salt and muck on my tyres, so a great test for a dedicated cleaner.










I first read the instructions on 'how to use' and these can be found on the website too

*-*Spray Tyre and Rubber Cleaner*onto the dry tyre and leave for 1 minute.
-*Wet a tyre brush with clean water and scrub around any raised lettering and grooves. Follow this by scrubbing in the direction of the grooves before finally scrubbing at a 90 degree angle to the grooves
-*Using a hose pipe, clean the brush thoroughly. (using a bucket to rinse the brush can allow silicones back onto the tyre)
-*Repeat this process until the tyres are completely clean, you're looking for the suds to turn white, this will tell you the tyre is clean
-*Rinse the tyre with a hose, the tyre will look dull, but this is a clean tyre ready for dressing*

I then set about spraying half of one tyre to show the product working (unfortunately a 50/50 post rinse was difficult as a wet tyre does look glossy, clean or dirty)


























Various stages of dwelling shows the spray as soon as it's been sprayed, after 1 minute and then after 2.
It's clear to see the product working its way down, but also changing colour as it does, giving the indication that its really dragging the dirt out.

After a pressure wash off I was left with this.










I filmed the spraying of the product onto another tyre so the action of the spray could really be noticed.






A close up shot of the dirt residue.










A quick video of how easy the removal of the residue is too.






I also noted on the bottle it says for heavier or stubborn soiling to give the wheels a scrub with a dedicated brush. So I sprayed a tyre and gave it a scrub. The mix foamed up well and you could really see the bright white spray which came out really turned brown very quickly.


















Back onto the first tyre sprayed I tried a second spray and PW to see if any more dirt was there to be lifted and to be fair there seemed to be a fair amount. After 2 mins it was a very brown residue I was left with.


























A third spray left me with a much whiter residue and I was happy to call it a day there.










I decided to give the tyres a contact dry to assess the cleaning and I was amazed to see a perfectly clean towel as the end of it. Seemingly done its job very well.


























**Price*

The website shows the prices at:
£4.80*for 1Ltr (delivery charges not applied)
https://www.xvccarcare.co.uk/tyre-and-rubber-cleaner-1l-15-p.asp

*Would I use it again?*

Yeah I defiantly would. Feels a very sound product.

*Conclusion*

I really liked this product, it clearly did the job it was meant to do. I was a bit annoyed that I had to have 3 hits to get a perfectly clean tyre, but they were filthy and I hadn't used a 'dedicated' tyre cleaner in a while. Maybe my expectations were too high. Either way it did the job and did it well.










*
"Detailingworld reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## Cookies

Looks like great stuff, mate. I must get some of that!

N


----------

